# What lenght should i use/cut



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

hi guys

i bought a ss from oetzi the other day and its very nice. i want to attach flatbands to it, so i bought 1m of TheraBand Gold. but now that i have it i dont know what to do. i want a powerfoul ss that can shoot far and hit hard.

should i use double bands ( two instead of one) , and if so how should i attach them to the pouch?? when i use single bands or swingle ruber tubes i use the constrictor knot with latex string from paracord or some other heavy duty string.

my other question is how long should i cut the bands ?? 15,20, 25 cm ???

i use metric sistem cuz its standard in my country


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Few links for you hope these will help 

01

02

03


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Learn to shoot first. Then go for more power. Power is useless unless you can place the shot where you want it!


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

whoa thanx e-shot

@freerofk

i have some skill @ shooting  i just want to try this kind of setup to see how it goes

i think ill use 2 tapered therabands. i got the fork attachment figured out, i just need to find out how to attach the double band to the pouch.

should i use the same constrictor knot method as when i attach a single band to the pouch ???


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Tandrax said:


> whoa thanx e-shot
> 
> @freerofk
> 
> ...


YES but make sure you pre stretch the rubber before you cinch up the knot


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I often use the knotted string method, wrapping the double bands round the knot as if it was a tube and then securing with strips of TBG...works very well. For width my fave is double 30mm TBG. Wider than that gets messy I think.


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

hmm options :

1. pre stretched constrictor knot

or

2. ruthies method ( is there a link or pictures for this ?? ))


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Tandrax said:


> hmm options :
> 
> 1. pre stretched constrictor knot
> 
> ...


If you don't pre stretch at the tie point it will affect band life


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

ok so i prestretch the bands at the pouch.

do i prestretch them at the fork also <???


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Tandrax said:


> ok so i prestretch the bands at the pouch.
> 
> do i prestretch them at the fork also <???


Not necessary wrap n tuck with rubber has never let me down.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Rule of thumb i learnt from Charles. Divide 5 into your draw length and set bands/tubes to that result for static length. That gets you in the ball park without over stressing the rubber. Works for me.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tandrax said:


> hmm options :
> 
> 1. pre stretched constrictor knot
> or
> 2. ruthies method ( is there a link or pictures for this ?? ))


I think it was Hrawk who told me about this technique...and it has been a valuable one whether with tube or flats. I can't remember what it is called. Has anyone a photo guide to it?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

depends on what length you draw is and how long you want your bands to last. I prefer double flat bands as to singles, all depends on what you want it for and what ammunition you are going to be shooting.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Charles has information on this, so do others, in the long run it comes down to personal choice, compounded by a whole number of variables!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You would do well to consult this link:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

While not the final answer (only you can provide that!) it will get you started.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

trobbie66 said:


> Tandrax said:
> 
> 
> > ok so i prestretch the bands at the pouch.
> ...


Nor I, but I think I have had band breakage at the pouch by overtightening constrictor knots. the rubber ties are maybe easier on the bands and I've now gone back to this method. H.


----------

